# Am I going mad getting paranoid or has anyone else had this



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Please can anyone advise me, I recently had my 1st go at IVF and when I started the medication I noticed a loss of feeling and numbness in my left hand mainly the three fingers index ring and little finger aswell as my wrist, I thought nothing of it and carried on, but I had my last pesserie on the 17/4/05 and am still having the same trouble maybe more often and wondered if it could be anything to do with the treatment or am I going mad!!! Thankyou for your help


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

hi vickala
i have to say i have never heard of this happening. have you asked your clinic about it ? it might be worth giving them a call and asking if it could be the drugs causing it, sorry i can't be more help

pam xx


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Pam I think I will


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Well I went to see doctor today and he told me he thinks it is nothing to do with the treatment but something to do with a nerve or muscle in the elbow by the funny bone and in been in a way flattened and is trying to get back to normal causing the numbness and loss of feeling, how this happens I have no idea.  he said it will go away but could take up to six months, I explained its not painful but more of an annoyance as I am left handed and find it hard to write things down, but he said everything will be fine.


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i'm pleased everything is ok vickala, hope it gets back to normal soon hun 

pam xx


----------



## Mrs CW (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi
I'm not a nurse or anything but what you've got sounds like 'carpal tunnel syndrome' which is exactly what your doctor described - the nerves get squashed so you can't feel anything.  You can get it through repetitive strain injury or it can be a side effect of pregnancy - something to do with the hormones making you swell up internally and that presses on the nerves. The pessaries you take do mimic pregnancy so it could be something similar.........

just a theory.

Claire x


----------



## vickala (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks Claire, I was going mad worrying what was wrong and praying it wasnt an effect from the fertility drugs thinking oh no I wont be able to have any more, but now I am calm and grateful for everyones replies. A symptom of pregnancy was definatly something I never thought about though.


----------

